# Fix your Appliances for $100 or Less, 90 Day Warranty parts & labor



## ablesbradley

Is your Fridge not cooling, or your washer not spinning, dryer not heating, or your stove just quit? Then call us now before you buy another Appliance and save your money. 90% of the time when your Appliance quits working it is something so little and simple that it can be fixed with parts and labor only costing you up to $100 or Less. But in the event your Appliance took a turn for the worse, we only charge a $25 Service Call Fee just too cover our Gas. But the best part, we Warranty our Parts & Labor for 90 DAYS. So call us now and start saving your money.

Ables Lowest Cost Appliances & Repair
Bradley 850-313-7644

Local Servicing Areas are, Escambia, and Santa Rosa Counties
other servicing ares are, Okaloosa Fl, To Mobile Al.

"NOTE" If you live out side our Local servicing area, Service Call Rate may increase up too $50, but when you call we will let you know before we come to you.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## corrinas2

Hey we need a washer and dryer at a good price.. do you have anything?


----------



## ablesbradley

corrinas2 sent you a pm, thanks and yes


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Hangout

PM sent.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted

Built in ice makers?


----------



## Sequoiha

i have a deep freeze that needs looking at, quit cooling last week


----------



## tigerbait

I have a year old Maytag dishwash that will not turn on. Do you work on this? Need it looked at this week if possible.


----------



## Sequoiha

I wrote him here last week, never heard anything, guess ill give him a call,,


----------



## ablesbradley

Sorry for the Delayed Responce guys, The best way too get me is by phone, I am always on the rd, I need too find a Free app for android so I can view the forum and recieve notifications too my phone, anyone know of one?

Yes we work on dishwashers as well,


----------



## ablesbradley

Gnwdad what kind of Built in Ice maker do you have?


----------



## Sequoiha

well, can you fix my freezer,,


----------



## Clayton_L

At the top of the thread under "Thread Tools" you can subscribe to the thread and have it email you whenever someone posts.


----------



## Andros Jim

Thank you Bradley,
You got my dryer fixed with minamil time and cost. I highly recommend Bradley for any repair you might need. 
Thank you agen ...... Jim


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks Andros Jim,


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



ablesbradley said:


> Gnwdad what kind of Built in Ice maker do you have?


General Electric
Model: GDL22KCWASS


----------



## ablesbradley

Gnwdad Just give us a call, we will take a look at it, what is it doing?


----------



## Ocean Master

If your freezer has the condensor on the outside (back) of the unit it can be fixed. If you don't see it anywhere it's a throw away appliance. When they started putting the condensor inside the shell of the units they start to leak and there is no access to them to get fixed.


----------



## ablesbradley

Ocean Master Correction, It can be fixed by 2 different ways. 1st there is a sealer that will seal any cracks or pin holes in the lines without clogging issues. 2nd as a last resort, vac the system down just to remove moisture, cut lines to coil in casing and braze older style coils on back of freezer or fridge recharge and your good to go.
But its not that cheap, but still cheaper than buying a new one. No offence intended, just friendly input...


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## H2OMARK

Personal account. AblesBradley took the time to drive over to OB and look at a washer/dryer combo for my neice. This was after some other yahoo gave her the run around for several weeks charging her service calls each time. AB came out, told her the truth that it wasn't worth fixing and found her a replacement that fit her budget. Thumbs up in my book. Thanks man.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Sequoiha

Thanks for calling me back, i will see you this afternoon.


----------



## Gunz

I gave my mom bradleys number off of here and he came out and repaired her refrigerator for a reasonable price. I am impressed with his service and integrity and will recommend him to anyone I know that needs appliance repair. Thank you.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

starting the new week,


----------



## Florabama

Called you after hours about my ice maker but never heard back. Please just let me know if you plan to take a look at it or not. Thanks. 

Rich
850-316-0074.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Florabama

Bradley came out to my house, fixed the leak in my refrigerator, diagnosed my ice maker problem, ordered the parts to fix it -- and all for an extremely low cost. I highly recommend him to anyone who needs appliances repaired. I appreciate the low cost but you're too low Bradley. You should charge at least twice as much as you do for your service charge and that would still be lower than most.


----------



## Hot Reels

I have a gas stove that does not seem to hold temp right. It does not seem to be "off" the same amount every time either.
Sound fixable
Feel free to call 8502550344
Thanks
Sky


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the week


----------



## ablesbradley

acidental post


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## DaBreeze

Did the boot come in for my washer today?


----------



## DaBreeze

If you need any appliance repairs this is the man. Washing maching sprung a bad leak. Came next day when he said he would. Called in advance of arrival. Diagnoised problem quickly, order part pronto. Only problem was I couldn't allow myself to pay the small amount of labor he asked for. So I doubled the price he asked for and even that was super cheap. What a great guy to do business with.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Niiice good guy great prices


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks for the comps, guys. Glad we can help


----------



## ablesbradley

Visit Us @ ablesappliances.webs.com


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Bert858

Last Friday you came to Shalimar to repair icemaker. You replaced icemaker and water inlet valve. The icemaker is cycling ok, but the water inlet is not allowing water into the icemaker.
I have called twice and left messages, but no response yet. Please call and advise when you will return to get my icemaker going. Thanks.


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Got you fixed up Bert858. Sorry to everyone else My house an shop took a hit from the lightning a few days ago. So my cable and internet has been down. Until now. So give us a call if you need any appliance repairs.


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## Bert858

ablesbradley said:


> Got you fixed up Bert858. Sorry to everyone else My house an shop took a hit from the lightning a few days ago. So my cable and internet has been down. Until now. So give us a call if you need any appliance repairs.


You got the ice maker to fill with water. After you left it went thru its paces and dumped that load of ice cubes, but has never filled with water again since. Tube running into the ice maker must be frozen again.


----------



## ablesbradley

Bert858 It has been a week since we got it going for you, cant believe its frozen again. Sorry its giving you problems. Hopefully theres not a next time, but if so please, dont wait so long to write us. Just give us a call as soon as you see a problem 850-313-7644 That way we can get that taken care of ASAP. I will give you a call tomorrow so we can get that taken care of.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Hope everyone held up good in the storm.


----------



## ablesbradley

We are now Accepting all Major Credit and Debit Cards for your Convenience.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the week


----------



## floridays

I highly recommend these guys!! I have a screwed up schedule and they even worked around it. 

They came in figured out the problem and had it fixed in just a few minutes. 

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

+1 good folks


----------



## Bert858

floridays said:


> I highly recommend these guys!! I have a screwed up schedule and they even worked around it.
> 
> They came in figured out the problem and had it fixed in just a few minutes.
> 
> Thanks again guys!!


You were very fortunate. All I got for my $100 was a lot of aggravation. I thought it too good to be true that he was able to replace the ice maker and water inlet valve in my GE refrigerator for $100. It was.
I called a local tech to check it out. He first determined the water inlet valve was faulty and replaced it with a NEW GE valve($56.90) then cycled the ice maker and determined it was faulty too since it allowed water to overflow into the ice bin. He replaced it with a NEW GE ice maker($145.00 pluse $85.00 installation).
Works fine now and we get plenty of ice.
Remember, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## ablesbradley

Bert858 sorry for your aggravation, but 2 months ago when we did your repair, you had a problem with it and did not contact me until over a week later. I went back only to find your line frozen. I installed a new water valve and ice maker. Both of which were working great before I left. Now 2 months later you write a neg review cause apparently your ice maker quit again and you called someone else, but never called us to let us know about you having another problem. So I am sorry to hear that you had to pay someone else, and hopefully you never have a problem again.


----------



## Bert858

ablesbradley said:


> Bert858 sorry for your aggravation, but 2 months ago when we did your repair, you had a problem with it and did not contact me until over a week later. I went back only to find your line frozen. I installed a new water valve and ice maker. Both of which were working great before I left. Now 2 months later you write a neg review cause apparently your ice maker quit again and you called someone else, but never called us to let us know about you having another problem. So I am sorry to hear that you had to pay someone else, and hopefully you never have a problem again.


The problem continued after your 2nd visit. Got the new parts installed then. Just got around to responding here. Just how many trips do you think it would have taken until you found parts that would have actually worked?
For $100 I will tell you what caused that tube to freeze up. Do you want the new parts you installed? Maybe you can get your money back?


----------



## ablesbradley

well Bert858 If I would have had a call from you when the problem first started, I could have returned the parts as defective, and completely had the issue done right on that trip or if not I would have given you your money back. But as far as I knew from your son who said he would call me back if the problem continued, you were fixed. So like I said before I do appoligize for the inconvenience, but would had liked a call letting me know. And as far as you wanting me to pay you $100 for you to tell me what caused the Iceing issue, which is caused when an Ice maker, and or a stuck open water inlet valve malfunctions and over flows to much water in the line causing the excess to freezer over creating a blockage, I think I'll pass on paying you for that info, but thanks anyway. However if you had gotten a hold of me in a timely manner not 2 months later, I would have gladly gave you your money back. But because I like to always make sure our customers are happy with our service that "you Quoted" too good to be true, as you stated above. Whether you use us again or not I will gladly drive 44 miles to you for a 3rd trip and personally give you your $100 back and you can keep the parts that can not be returned 2 months later. Just give me a call, in the meantime have a great day and my apologizes again


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump, If you need a repair give us a call


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

We Accept all Major Credit and Debit Cards for your convenience. We service most major brands Samsung, LG, Whirlpool, and many many more.


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Hey everyone, I have been expanding a little. I could use all the help I can get with likes on facebook, and reviews at the website and google maps I set up a new website at http://myhomeappliancerepair.com/ 
also LIKE US ON FACEBOOK facebook.com/ALCApplianceRepair
and google maps for milton location and pensacola, thanks.
In order to leave a review on google maps, just go to google maps and type in Ables Lowest Cost Appliances and Repair

Thank you again for all of your support.


----------



## chaps

Pm sent


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bradley did it again!!!!! Repaired my dryer promptly and expertly and did it for less than 100.00!!!! Thanks a million bud! U da man


----------



## ablesbradley

thanks, if your appliance acts up through the holiday give us a call


----------



## ablesbradley

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!!!


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

We Have some openings, if anyone needs some repairs. Thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## eodryan

Just wanted to put in a quick thanks. Came out and fixed a mistake I had made on my dishwasher when I installed a new garbage disposal. Checked everything out and even fixed the disposal while everything was apart.


----------



## ablesbradley

Christmas Specials For all Appliance Repairs, 10% off all Repairs for PFF Members From now until Christmas, Happy Holidays


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bradley, just wanted to say merry Christmas. My wife gave the dryer a workout before we left town and it did great. Thanks again


----------



## ablesbradley

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## ablesbradley

Hope everyone had a Safe and Great Christmas...


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump for a fine fella


----------



## ablesbradley

GIRL SCOUT COOKIES, My daughter is taking pre orders for Girl Scout Cookies. All kinds of cookies $3.50 a box. Call or PM for orders, Thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

hope everyone had a good weekend, Tried some fishing at ft pickens sunday, and nothing at all on. But had a relaxing day.


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Telum Pisces

I sent you a PM asking about a freezer. Did you not get it?


----------



## ablesbradley

Telum Pisces sent you a pm


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## 192

Great folks to deal with! I needed a few things fixed quickly for one of my rental properties. Bradley and his associate showed up quickly, had perfect turn around time and his prices were exteremely competitive. 

Thanks again and dont forget to get me some of your business cards when they come in.

Mike


----------



## cantdrive55

Bradley did a great job fixing my dryer. The heating element went out, he changed the element and only charged me $25 labor. He was also kind enough to take call at 9 o clock at night to answer a question when my fridge went out!

VERY REASONABLE, fixed it right, highly recommend Bradley!


----------



## ablesbradley

bump for the week. 10% Discount to PFF Members


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump for brad he has a beast powerstroke he pulls his awesome priced appliances with give him a call, my dryer has never worked better


----------



## ablesbradley

thanks


----------



## ablesbradley

10% Off all Repairs to PFF Members from now to 4/26/2013


----------



## Spoolin Up

Bump for a good repair man dryer still working great


----------



## DeepSouthHunter

PM Sent.


----------



## BananaTom

*Dishwasher is working great since the repair, thanks!!!*


----------



## ablesbradley

Bump


----------



## Boatjob1

Hello Brad. It's Tom Brewer from Navy Blvd. I have a friend that is looking for a white 15.7 CF fridge, of one with the same width and depth (very limited space) but taller dimensions.... Thanks in advance with any help....


----------



## Spoolin Up

Boatjob1 said:


> Hello Brad. It's Tom Brewer from Navy Blvd. I have a friend that is looking for a white 15.7 CF fridge, of one with the same width and depth (very limited space) but taller dimensions.... Thanks in advance with any help....


You'd get him faster if u call or text him


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## Spoolin Up

Hey Brad I need a top and bottom refrigerator/freezer with ice maker. Let me know what you have.


----------



## ablesbradley

I'll See what i got, and get back with you!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Ok thanks


----------



## SHunter

*oven*

I have an oven that I just replaced. It is a Kenmore but either the temperature sensor or the electronic control is bad. Do you want the old oven? If so, let me know and I will leave it on the porch for you. Otherwise, I will take it to the recycle place.

Susan Hunter


----------



## a

i need my dishwasher door fixed, the rope/spring has broken.
let me know!


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## a

if you would like my business ...please call me....i have appliances that need repair....418-0038


----------



## BananaTom

a said:


> if you would like my business ...please call me....i have appliances that need repair....418-0038


*I have him on a huge 5 day job, so I know he has no time for PFF computer surfing now, but Ables does answer the phone. Try calling.*


----------



## 2RC's II

My front load washer is making a bumping noise like a top load makes when the load is unbalanced. Just started a week or 2 ago. Now every wash load. What can you do?


----------



## Snap

Able, I've got a refrig/freezer that keep tripping the ground fault breaker. Tried plugging in on 2 different circuits with the same result. Door was left open for days, when found breaker was tripped. Reset and it would run briefly then trip again. No it goes straight to trip.
Need a visit.
Snap


----------



## ablesbradley

To every one on the thread and PFF, the pff has not been sending me the notifacations of post. So I am sorry if I have missed your post on here or have not responded. Just give us a call anytime you need anything. ALC Appliance Repair Corp. 850-313-7644


----------



## 2RC's II

Bradley,
I called you Sunday concerning my washer problem. Your "Able" helper Nate came by Monday to determine the problem. Had it repaired by noon Tuesday. You do what you say and at a reasonable cost. I was in business for over 35 years and I know how difficult it is to find good and reliable help. I just wanted to tell you on a public forum thanks and to also tell you how fortunate you are to have Nate working for you. I am sure you already know that. Again thanks. If you need appliance repair this is the business you want doing it.

Roy


----------



## ablesbradley

$25 off all appliance repairs now through Friday.
Make sure your stoves and freezers are working great before the holidays, dont wait till the last min.


----------



## flukedaddy

Hey Bradley, my aunt and uncle got a problem with there microwave 3 yr old ge profile convection oven over stove model. My unc said he has the problem somewhat figured out through youtube but..:nuke:..anyways can you help... :001_unsure:


----------



## ablesbradley

flukedaddy just give us a call and tell me the symptoms I will let you know what it is and a rough estimate 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley

bump


----------



## ablesbradley

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## ablesbradley

Holiday Special now through Christmas 10% off all Completed Appliance Repairs


----------



## Xiphius

need a fridge and stove what you got?


----------



## ablesbradley

We have some availability this week, So give us a call today to schedule an appointment and mention the Pff add and receive an Discount.


----------

